# Tata Indicom Broadband Sucks!



## shravan (Jun 1, 2006)

> I'm a Tata Indicom Broadband Subscriber from Thudiyaloor, Coimbatore. From the begining, my experience with tata has been disgusting. I applied for my connection 27-02-2006 ( application number: 0767209 ) and Mr. R. Vinoth Kumar ( sales exec. ) said it'll be 15 days before he can give the connection. Even after a month I hadn't recived the connection! The connection finally came on 16-05-2006 after repeated visits to your office and meeting you Coimbatore Manager, Mr. Ramesh. They would'nt even refund my cheque, I'd applied for the pre-paid connection with advance rental for 64kbps unlimited. I've spent more than rs. 250/- in petrol just visiting the TATA office to ask them to put up my connection. I couldn't even switch to another service provider because I'd paid TATA already - TATA was holding me for ransom! Even after I got the connection, there was frequent downtime like 5 hours a day which is unacceptable - I wonder which idiot at ISO certified your network. Now,
> my connection hasn't been working for the past 48 hours. I'd like  full refund of my money as I don't think I paid you for you to bring this torture upon me. I want my connect working in the next 24 hours with no downtime else my money back. If either aren't done, I'm afraid I'll have to take this up with higher authorities in your organisation.



This letter was sent to TATA indicoms custcare 7 days ago. I've not recived even one reply. Please, prospective customers of TATA broadband, beware, don't be fooled by their rates. They haven't a proper customer care system. They don't have tech staff.  Use other provider, don't use TATA. Their email address, to the chief of tata indicom broadband banik@vsnl.com ( listed on *tata.com/0_media/contact/index.htm ) bounces back! They don't have any nodal officers or zonal appelates! The customer care nation wide is located in hyderabad. THe local offices do no more than sales ( pah! ). If, tech support not there in local offices, where do the idiots get line men from, hyderabad!?? They just make money from that advanced rental on prepaid, entice you to buy a connect for 4 months thereby waive the installation free, which is where the ploy lies, they rob you of your money, give late setups and negligible *uptime*!


----------



## kalpik (Jun 1, 2006)

Yup.. Even my frind had 64kbps unltd connection. It sucked pretty bad alright. He then shifted to airtel broadband


----------



## ashfame (Jun 1, 2006)

just go to ur nearest consumer court & beat them up.
ya, even i applied for a connection in feb but after 21 days, i loose my temper, i wrote a mail to them saying if u don't refund my money within 48hrs, i will be knocking @ the doors of consumer court & that did it.
the cheque came to me within 2 days.
U might try it or else file a case against them.


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 1, 2006)

Gone through the HELL already. Tata no wonder justifies its name. Why bother making anything than Road Transport Trucks ?
   Their CDMA instrument is still here with me. I had applied for Disconnection after setteling all the bills. Yet got the Bills 3 months after.Didn't Disconnect even after 30days of application. And Broadband yeh! Since when is 64kbps and 128kbps Broadband. And consider all those downtime.Tata Sucks a big time !
   Presently with Airtel 256KBPS and gem of service and connection.Working flawlessly!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jun 2, 2006)

I was to apply for tata broadband ( ehh 64 kbps broadband they call ?? ) and ur talks me me think twice.. no I wont now... u ppl have any info about TATA in hyd ??? and do we have Airtel Broadband in hyd ?


----------



## shravan (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, you do have airtel in hyderabad. *www.airtelbroadband.in


----------



## 3l3ctr1c (Jun 2, 2006)

Well Even I have applied for Tata Indicom at Chennai it has been 15 days since I applied and now I  have written them to return my check......


----------



## shravan (Jun 2, 2006)

Put a stop order on the cheque if it hasn't been realised by them!


----------



## hermit (Jun 18, 2006)

shravan said:
			
		

> Yeah, you do have airtel in hyderabad. *www.airtelbroadband.in




but not available through out hyd .


----------



## gytrrddy (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Tata Indicom Broadband customer feedback*

Sure it sucks dude! And BIG TIME too!
I have a tata indicom connection which is the bane of my life.
The service engineers are unresponsive, the big bosses are callous
,n number of e-mails or calls ( all calls are charged, no toll free numbers) are never answered and when you call them for any problem, the standard reply is "We'll get back to you" which never happens.
Forget downtimes, over charging ; when I called the service engineer to complain about my net he recommended that I should change over to some other ISP like Airtel, MTNL etc ( isn't that great!)"Yeh tata-shata chalta nahi hai Madam, bas naam hi hai.........."

It was the TATA name that made me take it , but this SUCKS.
I hope the big bosses of TATA are hearing it!

gayatri reddy( DELHI)


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 10, 2007)

^^you bumped into an old thread.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

please man..tata indicom roks..i got my connection in two days..i m a 256 kbps subscriber and i get download speeds constant of 30kss..

and wenever theres a fault..a call to the customer service is enuf to bring my connback within 12 hrs...

tata roks..atleast in kolkata


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 10, 2007)

+1^ ... i have 64kbps unlimited connection .......for new connection i called them on saturday, gave them cheque on sunday and was surfing net by monday evening ...............downtime is max 12 hrs or next day ... but in most cases its 2-4 hours .......... though 64kbps is nt broadband but still its good enoughfor surfing .......and i always get 6-8 KBPS download speed ( whenever i download ) ..........so its nt that bad ..


----------

